# Best 50cc saw in the world



## Mo Wood (May 20, 2009)

Iam thinkin dolmar 5100 i can buy it now for $380 what do you guy's think


----------



## DarylB (May 20, 2009)

You could get a nice used 360/361 Stihl for that much


----------



## Scooterbum (May 20, 2009)

360/361 is not 50cc.

I'd have to go with an 028Super as all around best 50cc class saw.

Oh yeah I had a new 5100, I picked up the 028S more.


----------



## wood4heat (May 20, 2009)

I would much rather have a 346xp but I doubt you'll find one for $380.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

026/260


----------



## Bushman_269 (May 20, 2009)

No contest - Jonsered 2153


----------



## LD1 (May 20, 2009)

Is that 5100 new for $380. If so it's not a bad deal. Very good saw.


----------



## E.V.A. Sawman (May 20, 2009)

*Best 50cc saw in world is !*

I go for the Solo 651, it's got power, good feel, good starting, tough, german, durable, and most of all when the women find out you got one. Instant chick magnet. This is the arnold swarzenneger of german saws.


----------



## Griner Bros. (May 20, 2009)

I have both 346xp & 5100s .... both woods ported by DDan ....
The 45cc 346 will out cut the 5100 with no problem ....
The 5100s is no 346.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 20, 2009)

Meh... 50cc's...



Gary


----------



## KarlP (May 20, 2009)

The one that always starts in < 5 pulls and has a sharp chain on it?


----------



## FATGUY (May 20, 2009)

my 026 is a great saw but after I ran Andyshine's 346 xp I realized it's a better saw. It is a little heavier, but has significantly more power. For very small limbs, it won't make much of a difference which of the 3 you get, If you're getting into 12" or larger branches, the 346 seems to be the way to go.


----------



## sawjo (May 20, 2009)

Jonsered 490


----------



## 04ultra (May 20, 2009)

E.V.A. Sawman said:


> I go for the Solo 651, it's got power, good feel, good starting, tough, german, durable, and most of all when the women find out you got one. Instant chick magnet. This is the arnold swarzenneger of german saws.



LOL....Cost more too.....







.


----------



## joatmon (May 20, 2009)

04ultra said:


> LOL....Cost more too.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw your post in the "Best 50cc saw in the world" and I was certain that your post would say .........







































MS660


----------



## clearance (May 20, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Meh... 50cc's...
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Yep.

What are they for, like why? Like using a 16 oz. hammer for framing, or a short handled shovel for digging a ditch.


----------



## wood4heat (May 20, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Meh... 50cc's...
> 
> 
> 
> Gary





clearance said:


> Yep.
> 
> What are they for, like why? Like using a 16 oz. hammer for framing, or a short handled shovel for digging a ditch.



Not everybody is framing or digging ditches. Small tools have a purpose as well. Would you or buy an F350 to get groceries?


----------



## Smokerr (May 20, 2009)

The best 50cc Saw with no hesitation is the Stihl MS270

Yea, look at the specs and others will talk about other saws. You have to actually RUN the saw to know, and I have run the 270 hard and heavy and in the worst possible conditions. It cuts like a champ and there is absolutely zero vibration feedback. Cut all day and the rest of your body is screaming, your arms are fine. 

Maybe it’s the ergonomics added in, but it has no affect weight wise. Arms are never tired. 

If you want, you can move up a notch to the MS280, same frame, larger bore (but that’s like a 55cc if I remember right.)


----------



## 04ultra (May 20, 2009)

joatmon said:


> I saw your post in the "Best 50cc saw in the world" and I was certain that your post would say .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would be my first choice .............




.


----------



## LD1 (May 20, 2009)

Smokerr said:


> The best 50cc Saw with no hesitation is the Stihl MS270
> 
> Yea, look at the specs and others will talk about other saws. You have to actually RUN the saw to know, and I have run the 270 hard and heavy and in the worst possible conditions. It cuts like a champ and there is absolutely zero vibration feedback. Cut all day and the rest of your body is screaming, your arms are fine.
> 
> ...




What other 50cc saws have you ran to compare it with???


----------



## Evanrude (May 20, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with having a 50cc saw. You really cant go wrong with the Stihl, Husky or Dolmar. Seems like 380 is a fair deal for a new saw, def not used though.



wood4heat said:


> Would you or buy an F350 to get groceries?



Absolutely not, I'd get a Cummins instead!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (May 20, 2009)

jonsered 2156


----------



## spike60 (May 20, 2009)

LD1 said:


> What other 50cc saws have you ran to compare it with???



As in most comparison threads, probably none.


----------



## Octane (May 20, 2009)

I bought my Echo CS-520 off of Ebay last winter for $300. It always starts on the 2nd pull and will cut just as fast as an MS 260 (not to mention it starts a lot easier than a 260 does).


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

Octane said:


> I bought my Echo CS-520 off of Ebay last winter for $300. It always starts on the 2nd pull and will cut just as fast as an MS 260 (not to mention it starts a lot easier than a 260 does).



I can assure you without a doubt, a echo is not the best 50cc saw in the world.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 20, 2009)

Stihl 026. 

In 1991 there was a massive ice storm that hit the north east, our area lost power for over a week, and caused tons of damage. During the clean up from this storm about 3 million Stihl 026's were sold locally. I still service many of these 026's weekly, they are 18 years old been in constant use for the most part. There are faster, lighter, more powerful 50cc saws, but i wonder how many will be still in service 18 years from now, and how many of those 026's from 1991 will still be around.


----------



## wood4heat (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I can assure you without a doubt, a echo is not the best 50cc saw in the world.



So your the guy going around peeing in peoples Cheerios! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> So your the guy going around peeing in peoples Cheerios! :hmm3grin2orange:



I hear woodie likes cheerios, if so, yes I'd pee in his.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

Smokerr said:


> The best 50cc Saw with no hesitation is the Stihl MS270
> 
> Yea, look at the specs and others will talk about other saws. You have to actually RUN the saw to know, and I have run the 270 hard and heavy and in the worst possible conditions. It cuts like a champ and there is absolutely zero vibration feedback. Cut all day and the rest of your body is screaming, your arms are fine.
> 
> ...






 If that is the best, Lord help who ever has the worst !


----------



## LD1 (May 20, 2009)

I think the best 50cc saw in the world is the slow, overweight, noisy, mac 10-10. 

It's 10x better than a dolmar 5100...........if you use it as a boat anchor:greenchainsaw:


----------



## gilraine (May 20, 2009)

Octane said:


> I bought my Echo CS-520 off of Ebay last winter for $300. It always starts on the 2nd pull and will cut just as fast as an MS 260 (not to mention it starts a lot easier than a 260 does).



odd, my 026's start in 2 pulls, assuming I hit the choke switch in time.


----------



## Smokerr (May 20, 2009)

He did say the best, not the cheapest


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

Then the best 50cc saw would probably be the little built 346xp/NE that BookerDog had at the PNW GTG. I did not see it, nor run it, but I heard rave reviews about it from some hard nosed old timers. I dunno what he has into it though. Over $650? 

I would like to get a 346xp/NE, but I may stoop to getting a good used 026 Stihl to have one brand of saw, and stick with the inboard clutch. I would love to see a Dolmar 5100 in a store around here. :monkey:


----------



## 041fboss (May 20, 2009)

last i checked my 361 was 59cc......why is it not considered a 50cc saw.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (May 20, 2009)

I've had and ran the 028 super and it was not very impressive at all IMO. My buddy bought the new 346. He let me run it and it ran good. No way in heck would I trade off my 270 for 1. The 270 is my go to saw over the 361 even for up to 16''. I like the power and cushion of the 270. JMO


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Then the best 50cc saw would probably be the little built 346xp/NE that BookerDog had at the PNW GTG. I did not see it, nor run it, but I heard rave reviews about it from some hard nosed old timers. I dunno what he has into it though. Over $650?
> 
> I would like to get a 346xp/NE, but I may stoop to getting a good used 026 Stihl to have one brand of saw, and stick with the inboard clutch. I would love to see a Dolmar 5100 in a store around here. :monkey:



A ported 026/260 can be made just as fast.


----------



## Smokerr (May 20, 2009)

041fboss said:


> last i checked my 361 was 59cc......why is it not considered a 50cc saw.



Becasue it is 9cc over 50. 

49.5 would be ok, 50.5 would be ok, but the 361 (as fine a saw as its reputed to be) is not a 50cc class saw, its a 60CC class saw.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

I agree you can make a 260 a screamer, and they are super nice handling saws! But why wouldn't stihl port them or do something to keep up with the competition? The 260 is underpowered as is stock, I ran mine with my 345 a 45 cc home owner saw , it was very close, the 260 should smoke it! Stihl needs to do something IMO great handling saw, built strong, needs more power!


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

361 a 50cc saw !


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> I agree you can make a 260 a screamer, and they are super nice handling saws! But why wouldn't stihl port them or do something to keep up with the competition? The 260 is underpowered as is stock, I ran mine with my 345 a 45 cc home owner saw , it was very close, the 260 should smoke it! Stihl needs to do something IMO great handling saw, built strong, needs more power!



At Stihl, the 260 was destined to be discontinued and obsolete long ago. But sales and demand was so good they kept making and selling them. No need to redesign a great seller, regardless of what we think. 2010 EPA regs will finally put the stake in it for good. 

The replacement was supposed to be the 270... dunno what Stihl will have in the 50cc line. The 362 will be the new 60cc saw, and the 441 is already the 70cc. saw. The 211 is the new 30cc saw. No 40cc or 50cc saw news from Stihl yet.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

windthrown said:


> At Stihl, the 260 was destined to be discontinued and obsolete long ago. But sales and demand was so good they kept making and selling them. No need to redesign a great seller, regardless of what we think. 2010 EPA regs will finally put the stake in it for good.
> 
> The replacement was supposed to be the 270... dunno what Stihl will have in the 50cc line. The 362 will be the new 60cc saw, and the 441 is already the 70cc. saw. The 211 is the new 30cc saw. No 40cc or 50cc saw news from Stihl yet.



I see, It does suck though to have such a nice handling saw that wont cut with the other 50cc saws and is so high priced to begin with!


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> A ported 026/260 can be made just as fast.



Probably what I will do in the end. Get a tired 026 and sqush it.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (May 20, 2009)

It's funny how the definition of a quality saw is how quick you can make it cut wood for youtube videos.


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> I see, It does suck though to have such a nice handling saw that wont cut with the other 50cc saws and is so high priced to begin with!



Well, Stihl did not want to pay the price for a redesigned 260 pro saw, and re-designed the 260 with the 270. Again they only kept selling the 260 becasue demand was so high. It was not their intention, but if people are willing to pay for an older saw, WTF? You gonna say no? When they were new, the 026s kicked 50cc butt. The 026 is now an old saw design. But the good designs last a long time. And they stood up to use. There are a lot of old (and new) 026s out there still being used, same as the 036s. For their time, they were and still are great saws. It is only very recently that the PS-5100s and the 2nd ed. of the 346xp have come along. Before them they were the PS-510 and the 1st ed. 346xp. Similarly the 026 and the 036 were the sportier souped up versions of the 024 and the 034. So they are evolved saw designs in themselves.

Smog laws in the US and AV laws in the UK/Europe are really what is driving saw re-design now. After the John Deere lobby I am amazed what Husky was able to do with the 346. Dolmar had a hard time getting the 350 and 420 into the US. It will be interesting to see what Husky can do to compete with the 441 and the 362 if they have to pull the 372xp (which I believe they will, considering Obama's stand in Detroit, and the EPA coming down hard on Chinese chainsaw imports and dealers making saw modifications). Seemingly from past experience, great saw designs in particular class sizes are not re-scalable. For example, the 361, the 5100 and the 346xp/II. None of these saws is part of a series that has carry-over to other size best in class saws. While the 7900 is in a series, the smaller models do not have nearly the power to weight ratio. The 341 is also in the 361 series, but it is really a different saw. The 510 does not stack up to the 5100s. It seems that the designs themselves create limits in what you can do to scale to other sizes and ranges of saw models. And do so effectively while keeping cost low enough so that people will buy them.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

I dont make youtube videos! Nor do I watch them, the saws all look slow to me on video and I cant tell a thing without using a saw myself !


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

I hear you on the 026 being a good old saw, I like the older saws like my 034 it has great torque. I also see why they would keep selling the 260 , dont see why so high priced! You would think though you could just change porting on the 260 and make it a screamer, but I guess that would be pointless for stihl to do on a old design , with the new epa rules.


----------



## wvlogger (May 20, 2009)

stihl ms270


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> You would think though you could just change porting on the 260 and make it a screamer, but I guess that would be pointless for stihl to do on a old design , with the new epa rules.



To add to what Windy said, that is the entire reason. Just think, the 346 and 5100 will be dead come next year so what will they have to compete with then? 

I don't see the 270 replacing such a great saw as the 260. I'm hoping for a Strato 261 or a mini 441 version.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> stihl ms270



I'm liking that sig!!! Looks to be the truth.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> To add to what Windy said, that is the entire reason. Just think, the 346 and 5100 will be dead come next year so what will they have to compete with then?
> 
> I don't see the 270 replacing such a great saw as the 260. I'm hoping for a Strato 261 or a mini 441 version.



:agree2: Who knows what the saws will be in ten yrs!!!


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> To add to what Windy said, that is the entire reason. Just think, the 346 and 5100 will be dead come next year so what will they have to compete with then?
> 
> I don't see the 270 replacing such a great saw as the 260. I'm hoping for a Strato 261 or a mini 441 version.



I think that the 346xp/NE passes the new smog crap. It has the AV. I am sure that they will re-tune the Dolly 5100 as well, which also has AV. I do not think that the 441 scales down in size... I waited for a mini-361 and it never happened. The 40-50cc saws in the Stihl linup are a big hole so far. 

I think we are in for a re-modified 270 in the mid-range from Stihl.


----------



## sbhooper (May 20, 2009)

Technology is a wonderful thing. Everybody seems to lament the new EPA ruels, but who knows? It could produce the best saws ever. Innovation is what has made the world what it is and technology just keeps improving almost daily. It will be interesting to watch the evolution.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

windthrown said:


> I think we are in for a re-modified 270 in the mid-range from Stihl.



It's got to be a pro built saw though with a bolt on cylinder. I have no doubts the 270 will last awhile but that is some big shoes for the 270 to fill. I'll keep waiting as I got a few 026s to keep me sawing.


----------



## wvlogger (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I'm liking that sig!!! Looks to be the truth.



thank you rep sent


----------



## B_Turner (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> To add to what Windy said, that is the entire reason. Just think, the 346 and 5100 will be dead come next year so what will they have to compete with then?
> 
> I don't see the 270 replacing such a great saw as the 260. I'm hoping for a Strato 261 or a mini 441 version.




My dealer has been told the 346 will still be around next year. I find the smoke and smell of my new 346NE to be less than anyother saw I own, interestingly. Not sure if that means it has better EPA numbes or not. It's my loudest saw for it's size, though.


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> It's got to be a pro built saw though with a bolt on cylinder. I have no doubts the 270 will last awhile but that is some big shoes for the 270 to fill. I'll keep waiting as I got a few 026s to keep me sawing.



Well, they may be thinking that the 362 will be the low end of the newer pro line from now on, and keep the clamshell and better plastic handles with the semi-pro 270-280 40-50 cc type saws. Then again...


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

B_Turner said:


> My dealer has been told the 346 will still be around next year. I find the smoke and smell of my new 346NE to be less than anyother saw I own, interestingly. Not sure if that means it has better EPA numbes or not. It's my loudest saw for it's size, though.



Well that's good if they stay alive.

My MS211 and 100RX trimmer are the cleanest burning 2 strokes I have ever seen. I know the 100 is a 4mix but you can put your face right at the exhaust and not be engulfed by a cloud of 2 stroke. The 211 doesn't even smoke on a cold start and I could not get it rich enough with the carb to smoke either. A friend used it and swore it was a 4 stroke, I had to show him how it ran/burnt fuel.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Well, they may be thinking that the 362 will be the low end of the newer pro line from now on, and keep the clamshell and better plastic handles with the semi-pro 270-280 40-50 cc type saws. Then again...



Noooooooo, say it ain't so.........


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

I own both a 260 Pro and a NE 346XP. My 260 is faster, but I'd rather use the 346 for work. It's all in the ergonomics of the saw. It's just a pleasure to use. IMHO, they're the strongest as well as best handling 50cc on the market right now.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I own both a 260 Pro and a NE 346XP. My 260 is faster, but I'd rather use the 346 for work. It's all in the ergonomics of the saw. It's just a pleasure to use. IMHO, they're the strongest as well as best handling 50cc on the market right now.



Are you saying the 260 pro is faster stock than the 346 or after porting etc?


----------



## sawinredneck (May 20, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Meh... 50cc's...
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Next chance I get I am going to buy another Husky 350. I'll port it then send it to you when you are up to it. Then tell me "Meh".


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

Does Darth Snellerizer have anything that is stock? :monkey:


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> Are you saying the 260 pro is faster stock than the 346 or after porting etc?



Sorry I didn't make that clear. I have not timed stock saws but it feels stronger than both the 260 or 5100. The 5100 just doesn't impress me until you factor in price. Then it becomes the best buy if money is tight. Both of my saws are modded. But despite that, I'd still rather work with the 346.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Does Darth Snellerizer have anything that is stock? :monkey:



A couple oldies


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Next chance I get I am going to buy another Husky 350. I'll port it then send it to you when you are up to it. Then tell me "Meh".



You do realize that Gary once owned and ran a Buick V-8 engine chainsaw? Here is Gary ripping chips with The Termite. 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## 041fboss (May 20, 2009)

so the 361 is a sixty cc saw....50cc saw means up to 50cc...60cc saw means up to 60cc


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Sorry I didn't make that clear. I have not timed stock saws but it feels stronger than both the 260 or 5100. The 5100 just doesn't impress me until you factor in price. Then it becomes the best buy if money is tight. Both of my saws are modded. But despite that, I'd still rather work with the 346.



I understand! I have not ran the 346 but would love to and the 357 too!!
I like the little huskys! 
As for the 260 pro I was not impressed with the power/ stock/ muff mod did help but still not the power house I was expecting.

On the other hand I was impressed with the 5100 really like the way it pulls, I guess I am more impressed by torque though than speed , I like a saw to cut fast but love a saw that does not bog so easy!

The Stihl dealer here had talked the 260 pro up so much that I was expecting a lot I must admit!!LOL To hear him talk the 260 pro is the hottest fastest saw built, will cut right with the bigger saws he said , you wont believe it he said, so you can see why I was disappointed!


----------



## 041fboss (May 20, 2009)

anybody


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

041fboss said:


> so the 361 is a sixty cc saw....50cc saw means up to 50cc...60cc saw means up to 60cc



Not really. 30/40/50/60/70cc saws +/- a few cc's. The 440 is 70.7cc, its classified as a 70cc saw. The 361 is a 59cc saw, and is classified as a 60cc saw. The 260 is a 50.2cc saw. Its classified as a 50cc saw.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

041fboss said:


> anybody



IMHO 50 cc saws would be up to 55cc max !!!!!! anything more is in another class!


----------



## sawinredneck (May 20, 2009)

windthrown said:


> You do realize that Gary once owned and ran a Buick V-8 engine chainsaw? Here is Gary ripping chips with The Termite.


[/QUOTE]

Yes I do!
You DO realize I had a 346xp I was in four times, and the 350 ate it's lunch with one try don't you?

Yeah, I still have the "freak" built 046BB that runs like a striped ass ape, but given the choice I'll grab that 350 any day and my back is happy the next day! I get the "big guy" when I need him, but in smaller wood it's a toss up now!


----------



## 041fboss (May 20, 2009)

thanks....ill keep my 59 cc saw in the 50cc class then...not 60cc....so by that rule of someone.. the 440 and 361 are in the same class....not


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 20, 2009)

Out of the 50cc saws I have built, which has only been four 346s and three 026/260s the 346s are in a whole different rhelm.


----------



## 041fboss (May 20, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> IMHO 50 cc saws would be up to 55cc max !!!!!! anything more is in another class!



so in your imho....what are the cc s for 40, 50, 60, 70, ect CLASSES


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

041fboss said:


> thanks....ill keep my 59 cc saw in the 50cc class then...not 60cc....so by that rule of someone.. the 440 and 361 are in the same class....not


----------



## fredmc (May 20, 2009)

Best 50 cc saw ever is a Dolmar 115i.


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Yes I do!
> You DO realize I had a 346xp I was in four times, and the 350 ate it's lunch with one try don't you?



Not sure I follow that one...  Maybe I need more beer to figure this one out. ....in four, ate lunch... :monkey: There are a couple of 346 models out there though. Like the pair of 372 that Husky built. Same model number, two different engines. 



sawinredneck said:


> Yeah, I still have the "freak" built 046BB that runs like a striped ass ape, but given the choice I'll grab that 350 any day and my back is happy the next day! I get the "big guy" when I need him, but in smaller wood it's a toss up now!



Preaching to the choir here. I use the smallest saw that I can get away with myself. I get bashed here on AS for not chiming in that everyone should get an 880 and forget about all the other "little" saws out there. Never ran a 350. May never unless someone has one at a GTG.


----------



## 041fboss (May 20, 2009)

Thought so.....361 is the baddest saw from 50cc to 59.0cc swweeeettt


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

Man I dont see what the :censored: is so hard to understand??

59 cc is closer to 60 than 50'

52 cc is closer to 50 than 60

We did this in school, but If you want to call a 59cc saw a 50cc class saw than thats fine with me, call it a 40 cc saw if ya want!


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

fredmc said:


> Best 50 cc saw ever is a Dolmar 115i.



I may agree with you , Have not had my 5100 long enough to know!

The 115 i rocks though !


----------



## 041fboss (May 20, 2009)

mowoodchopper said:


> man i dont see what the :censored: Is so hard to understand??
> 
> 59 cc is closer to 60 than 50'
> 
> ...



ill take you to school mofo


----------



## sawinredneck (May 20, 2009)

I bought a 346xp (oe) from here. I opened it up and modded it. It bored me. I opened it up more, still bored. I did this four times, taking more and more out of the ports on this saw. It never did run like I thought it should.
I got pissed and drunk one night and tore down my 350. It cut circles around the 346. 346 is gone, 350 still runs like a champ!
Understand now?
(Sorry, my back has me all screwed up and I am killing on pain killers. It's nothing against anyone, I just hurt!)


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

041fboss said:


> thanks....ill keep my 59 cc saw in the 50cc class then...not 60cc....so by that rule of someone.. the 440 and 361 are in the same class....not



Well, never mind us then. No one here will know what the fork you are talking about.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

041fboss said:


> ill take you to school mofo



Oh please.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Well, never mind us then. No one here will know what the fork you are talking about.



 That is the most Ive laughed all day windthrown thanks!!!!


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

041fboss said:


> ill take you to school mofo



Uh oh... potty fingers!!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (May 20, 2009)

I would so love to get schooled!!!
It's funny, I had the 346 and 350 for a while, both about the same mods. About EVERYBODY that ran them chose the 350.
Put a 20" bar on anything you choose, then come run against the 046 I own.
School me tool.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Out of the 50cc saws I have built, which has only been four 346s and three 026/260s the 346s are in a whole different rhelm.



The ported 026/260s need more gas, try one with a 044 carb.


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I bought a 346xp (oe) from here. I opened it up and modded it. It bored me. I opened it up more, still bored. I did this four times, taking more and more out of the ports on this saw. It never did run like I thought it should.
> I got pissed and drunk one night and tore down my 350. It cut circles around the 346. 346 is gone, 350 still runs like a champ!
> Understand now?
> (Sorry, my back has me all screwed up and I am killing on pain killers. It's nothing against anyone, I just hurt!)



BTDT. The back thing. Sucks. Sucks big time. Spent years in back therapy myself. 

I ran an old edition 346 and was not impressed. Sling'r modded a new edition 346 for BookerDog and it impressed the snot out of some really hard nosed grizzly torque monger logger types at the PNW GTG here last weekend. I was impressed most by their impression of that saw more than anything else there, really.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> The ported 026/260s need more gas, try one with a 044 carb.



That made all the difference in the world with mine. That's way beyond typical woods porting though.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

Dang you guys!! I was a ready to go to bed, now you made me have to go out to the pickup, get a can of chew and type and read some more!!!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That made all the difference in the world with mine. That's way beyond typical woods porting though.



Comes out in the wash when you have to buy a coil for the 346.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Comes out in the wash when you have to buy a coil for the 346.



And a muffler. Getting the 044 carb on the 260 require a bit more work though.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 20, 2009)

windthrown said:


> BTDT. The back thing. Sucks. Sucks big time. Spent years in therapy myself.
> 
> I ran an old edition 346 and was not impressed. Sling'r modded a new edition 346 for BookerDog and it impressed the snot out of some really hard nosed grizzly torque monger logger types at the PNW GTG here last weekend. I was impressed most by their impression of that saw more than anything else there, really.



Yeah, the OE's had NO tourqe!! NONE!!!!

I am glad to hear you that exited about the ne's, gives me a bit more hope. I was thinking the 353's or a slim chance at a blown up 357 were my only chance at redemption!


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

I modded the muffler on mine before I ever cut with it. I buried the bar in hardwood on the first tank and was impressed from the get go.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

I just wish I would have sent my 260 to you brad before I traded it off, I might be a all stihl guy right now!!!! 







Naaaaaa , maybe a little more stihl guy though!


----------



## windthrown (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Comes out in the wash when you have to buy a coil for the 346.



No shirt? I forgot about the 346 limiter in the coil. Makes modding more spendy. The muffler I assumed, like any saw mod. :monkey:

Any other option on the 026 other than an 044 carb? Seems a bit of a steep step UP for the baby 50cc.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

I just did one Monday. It was brand new and turning 15,200, and could probabaly go 15,500. That's with the felt filter. It also didn't exhibit any of the idle problems I've had with mine. They definately run very nice once modded.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 20, 2009)

I don't care who you send that 260 to, it will always be a turd! I don't know what Stihls problem is, but they can't build a 50cc saw to save their butt!!
I'm a Stihl man, but it's true!! The 260 has been dead for a long time and the 270 was a joke before it started!! And yes, I HAVE run them.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

windthrown said:


> No shirt? I forgot about the 346 limiter in the coil. Makes modding more spendy. The muffler I assumed, like any saw mod. :monkey:
> 
> Any other option on the 026 other than an 044 carb? Seems a bit of a steep step UP for the baby 50cc.



I was referring to those with a cat muffler requiring a whole new muffler. The 044 carb runs like a stock saw only way stronger and faster. Mine jumped from about 15,800 to 17,400 with about 175 PSI compression. The exhaust was not raised to get these RPMs.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

I do have a real nice 034???

Maybe could be a 036 ported snellerized super monster !!! What do ya think?


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 20, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I don't care who you send that 260 to, it will always be a turd! I don't know what Stihls problem is, but they can't build a 50cc saw to save their butt!!
> I'm a Stihl man, but it's true!! The 260 has been dead for a long time and the 270 was a joke before it started!! And yes, I HAVE run them.




Man your back must hurt!


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I don't care who you send that 260 to, it will always be a turd! I don't know what Stihls problem is, but they can't build a 50cc saw to save their butt!!
> I'm a Stihl man, but it's true!! The 260 has been dead for a long time and the 270 was a joke before it started!! And yes, I HAVE run them.



I would have to disagree with you on that one. No, it's not my favorite work saw, but a turd they are not.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

windthrown said:


> No shirt? I forgot about the 346 limiter in the coil. Makes modding more spendy. The muffler I assumed, like any saw mod. :monkey:
> 
> Any other option on the 026 other than an 044 carb? Seems a bit of a steep step UP for the baby 50cc.



If you could find a good carb guy, I'm sure he could install a bigger jet or drill that one out on the 026 carb. As Brad said, it is more work but sure worth the effort. 

That does sound like a big step for a 50cc saw but it works, must be on a ported saw though, I dont' see a stocker gaining near as much.

I was considering a 5100 before the 044 carb swap, now I'm happy with my old 026. I might add a 5100 later on though.

066 and 088 carbs on 026s work good also but they are not for work.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I don't care who you send that 260 to, it will always be a turd! I don't know what Stihls problem is, but they can't build a 50cc saw to save their butt!!
> I'm a Stihl man, but it's true!! The 260 has been dead for a long time and the 270 was a joke before it started!! And yes, I HAVE run them.



Step away from the pain killers......:jester:

Drink a few beers with them and be like>


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> If you could find a good carb guy, I'm sure he could install a bigger jet or drill that one out on the 026 carb. As Brad said, it is more work but sure worth the effort.
> 
> That does sound like a big step for a 50cc saw but it works, must be on a ported saw though, I dont' see a stocker gaining near as much.
> 
> I was considering a 5100 before the 044 carb swap, now I'm happy with my old 026. I might add a 5100 later on though.



What did you end up doing for a choke with the 044 carb?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 20, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Comes out in the wash when you have to buy a coil for the 346.



Don't need a coil, or a muffler.


----------



## 04ultra (May 20, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I don't care who you send that 260 to, it will always be a turd! I don't know what Stihls problem is, but they can't build a 50cc saw to save their butt!!
> I'm a Stihl man, but it's true!! The 260 has been dead for a long time and the 270 was a joke before it started!! And yes, I HAVE run them.



Andy step away from the keyboard.......Your eyes are getting blurry!!!








.


----------



## blsnelling (May 20, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Don't need a coil, or a muffler.



I assume you're using a husky deflector mounted on the side of the back half, which bypasses the cat? That would work fine.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I assume you're using a husky deflector mounted on the side of the back half, which bypasses the cat? That would work fine.



I have done that on one, and the 357s I have done. The other's had the non-cat mufflers.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> What did you end up doing for a choke with the 044 carb?



I modded the factory air filter and have it rigged for now, I need to play with it some more but I've been running the 211 hard lately. I got the 044's choke shaft and plate out and sealed the holes with some clear poxy, may end up using some JB weld after I get it all worked out.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I would have to disagree with you on that one. No, it's not my favorite work saw, but a turd they are not.



Call it how you want Brad, the 50cc class seems to be the "redhead stepchild" to all but Dolmar! I am still waiting to run a 5100!
I've run 026's, ms260's, 346xp's and so on. They have all left me wanting more. The 350 impressed me as it weighed less and had tourqe to finish the cut.

Now, I respect my choice is not popular at all!! With a LOT of GOOD arguments, the plastic crankase being number one. To which I will not dissagree about any of them.
But I want a saw that will cut, doesn't bog, I don't have to baby and runs forever.
Well, it ran four years before modding, it's going on two after modding.
If you don't think I have a clue what I am doing, not a problem. PM Bowtie, and see what he has to say about that "lowly 350". He also got to run the 046 that day. He's got no reason to lie. I don't know why they are so far off the mark, but I will say the same thing about the 346xp(oe) Brad, "turds"!!!!!!


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> I modded the factory air filter and have it rigged for now, I need to play with it some more but I've been running the 211 hard lately. I got the 044's choke shaft and plate out and sealed the holes with some clear poxy, may end up using some JB weld after I get it all worked out.



I think the plastic shaft that pushes the choke in the 260 filter could be extended to operate the 044 carb. But I've still not messed with that. I have the 260 choke plate removed.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 21, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Andy step away from the keyboard.......Your eyes are getting blurry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bah, you know I am right, you just hate to admit it


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 21, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Call it how you want Brad, the 50cc class seems to be the "redhead stepchild" to all but Dolmar! I am still waiting to run a 5100!
> I've run 026's, ms260's, 346xp's and so on. They have all left me wanting more. The 350 impressed me as it weighed less and had tourqe to finish the cut.
> 
> Now, I respect my choice is not popular at all!! With a LOT of GOOD arguments, the plastic crankase being number one. To which I will not dissagree about any of them.
> ...



Yeah, ya need to run a 5100, they sure have that torque you are after.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 21, 2009)

I hear you on the 350! All I did to mine was muffler mod, and they do have good torque, don't bog very easy, for what they cost they are a gem!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I think the plastic shaft that pushes the choke in the 260 filter could be extended to operate the 044 carb. But I've still not messed with that. I have the 260 choke plate removed.



I've only played with it a few times, it's back apart on the bench for now with the light bulb over my head blinking on and off. Everytime I want to mess with it something else comes up. When I get this one right, I'll do my other one the same way but with a different top end.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 21, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Yeah, ya need to run a 5100, they sure have that torque you are after.



:agree2: They do have the torque! I love the torque! Awesome and as much as I like the 350/450 the 5100 will out cut them! The only thing I don't like is the plastic clutch cover, maybe its just as good but I just don't like the idea of it !


----------



## sawinredneck (May 21, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Andy step away from the keyboard.......Your eyes are getting blurry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wanna buy a "slightly used" 346xp?


----------



## 04ultra (May 21, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Wanna buy a "slightly used" 346xp?



Wanna buy a slightly used 2153..????






.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 21, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I have done that on one, and the 357s I have done. The other's had the non-cat mufflers.



OK 'Slinger, serious question. I don't want any bash this or that, I gon't GAS!!!
I like thebalance, I like the weight and I really like the "feel" of the 357 with a 20". Cutting Oak day in and out. Muffler modded how do you feel about them?
After handling a 361, I would just as soon have a 440. I wasn't sold.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 21, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Wanna buy a slightly used 2153..????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are speaking my language


----------



## windthrown (May 21, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> OK 'Slinger, serious question. I don't want any bash this or that, I gon't GAS!!!
> I like thebalance, I like the weight and I really like the "feel" of the 357 with a 20". Cutting Oak day in and out. Muffler modded how do you feel about them?
> After handling a 361, I would just as soon have a 440. I wasn't sold.



If you think a bad back is bad, add tendonitis to the list later in life. I spent another six months in therapy to recover the strength in my left arm. I have an 044, but I use my 361s far more often.


----------



## Brushwacker (May 21, 2009)

I have run a couple original version 346's quite a few hours. They do have better AV and air filteration without a doubt. The AV on the 026 isn't bad enough to cause me any problems as long as its maintained. There is a lot of old 026's the AV buffers have never been changed , the sprocket and chain are not so good that it vibrates worse then a low hour well maintained saw. I wonder how many 026 saws like that are compared to a newer hardly used 346. I bought the 026 woody ported a while back and the first thing I noticed it is way smoother then the 026 pro I had been using, as a matter of fact it feels smoother then my buddies well used 346 I use when I help him in his tree service.I never could tell that either 346 is any more powerful then an average 026. Most the 026's I run were well used and some of them felt significantly stronger then others. Either 1 of the two feel likes a turd to me in comparison to an 034 for power. I myself feel better swinging and reaching with the 026 over the 346. I raced an 346 with an 55 and won 1 of 2 , but I may have had an sharper chain.Raced a differant 1 with a 111 sachs dolmar and it was close but I had my drags filed a little much and couldn't hear my engine well because the 346 exhaust was coming at my ear and couldnt keep the chain from sticking.
I'd have to say whats best for 1 person isn't necessarily best for another, and I will not by either is way better or worse then the other .


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 21, 2009)

Brushwacker said:


> I have run a couple original version 346's quite a few hours. They do have better AV and air filteration without a doubt. The AV on the 026 isn't bad enough to cause me any problems as long as its maintained. There is a lot of old 026's the AV buffers have never been changed , the sprocket and chain are not so good that it vibrates worse then a low hour well maintained saw. I wonder how many 026 saws like that are compared to a newer hardly used 346. I bought the 026 woody ported a while back and the first thing I noticed it is way smoother then the 026 pro I had been using, as a matter of fact it feels smoother then my buddies well used 346 I use when I help him in his tree service.I never could tell that either 346 is any more powerful then an average 026. Most the 026's I run were well used and some of them felt significantly stronger then others. Either 1 of the two feel likes a turd to me in comparison to an 034 for power. I myself feel better swinging and reaching with the 026 over the 346. I raced an 346 with an 55 and won 1 of 2 , but I may have had an sharper chain.Raced a differant 1 with a 111 sachs dolmar and it was close but I had my drags filed a little much and couldn't hear my engine well because the 346 exhaust was coming at my ear and couldnt keep the chain from sticking.
> I'd have to say whats best for 1 person isn't necessarily best for another, and I will not by either is way better or worse then the other .



These were all the older version 346?


----------



## Stihl here (May 21, 2009)

026


----------



## Jtheo (May 21, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> I bought a 346xp (oe) from here. I opened it up and modded it. It bored me. I opened it up more, still bored. I did this four times, taking more and more out of the ports on this saw. It never did run like I thought it should.
> I got pissed and drunk one night and tore down my 350. It cut circles around the 346. 346 is gone, 350 still runs like a champ!
> Understand now?
> (Sorry, my back has me all screwed up and I am killing on pain killers. It's nothing against anyone, I just hurt!)



Been down that road on the back injury and pain. Got ok with a lot of therapy.Warm water pool therapy finally got me back to near normal. Hang in there,things should get better.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 21, 2009)

windthrown said:


> If you think a bad back is bad, add tendonitis to the list later in life. I spent another six months in therapy to recover the strength in my left arm. I have an 044, but I use my 361s far more often.



Degenerative disc, L4, the 046 cuts faster, I just can't run it that long any more. With the adition of the mini this year, it doesn't really matter for firewood!


----------



## windthrown (May 21, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Degenerative disc, L4, the 046 cuts faster, I just can't run it that long any more. With the adition of the mini this year, it doesn't really matter for firewood!



I have degenerated disks in L4/L5 and L5/S1. Bilateral sciatica. Some days are better than others. I do not know how many Rx drugs later, I screwed up my gut from too many NSAIDs. Several MRIs and 13 doctors later, NO SURGERY (I refused to have spinal fusion), years of physical therapy and a lot of screaming insurance comanies threatening to cut me off, I can still walk and cut wood with my saws. 

I can run the 361 all day. I could only run my 460 for two hours tops. I have a two hour limit on the 044 as well, though it is lighter than the 460 was. I need to replace the AV bumpers on it, as they are getting stiff. I suppose I should look at selling my 044 and getting a 372 or a 441. The real limiter is usually my tendonitis, not my back. AV is my friend. As are ice, and the hot tub, back and arm braces, and some luck.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 21, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> OK 'Slinger, serious question. I don't want any bash this or that, I gon't GAS!!!
> I like thebalance, I like the weight and I really like the "feel" of the 357 with a 20". Cutting Oak day in and out. Muffler modded how do you feel about them?
> After handling a 361, I would just as soon have a 440. I wasn't sold.



I would take a modded 357 over a modded 361 anyday.

Matter of fact I am modding another 357 as we speak.


----------



## litefoot (May 21, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> OK 'Slinger, serious question. I don't want any bash this or that, I gon't *GAS*!!!
> I like thebalance, I like the weight and I really like the "feel" of the 357 with a 20". Cutting Oak day in and out. Muffler modded how do you feel about them?
> After handling a 361, I would just as soon have a 440. I wasn't sold.



OK, I just figured our what "GAS" means....I live a sheltered life, I guess.


----------



## BlackCatBone (May 21, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I would take a modded 357 over a modded 361 anyday.
> 
> Matter of fact I am modding another 357 as we speak.



I luvs my 357 Sling'r. Runs like a clock and cuts like crazy!


----------



## fredmc (May 21, 2009)

I don't know if anyone really cares, but.... I have run 359's 360's 357's 372's 6400's 7900's the list goes on. There are two saws in my mind that rock this category: 262 xp which is really out of the category and the Dolmar 115. I have a woods ported 115i that has felt better and outcut any of the newer saws even the new 5100. I'm sold on that model and they're cheap.


----------



## litefoot (May 21, 2009)

BlackCatBone said:


> I luvs my 357 Sling'r. Runs like a clock and cuts like crazy!



Clocks only turn 1 RPM.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 21, 2009)

BlackCatBone said:


> I luvs my 357 Sling'r. Runs like a clock and cuts like crazy!




Ha David, you think you like the 357, drop that 390 and 346 in the mail.


----------



## BlackCatBone (May 21, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Ha David, you think you like the 357, drop that 390 and 346 in the mail.



You are going to see the 390 I promise! I am not sure about the 346 yet. I opened the muffler and it really cuts great. Aww hell who am I kidding I've already bought black coils for both of them!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 21, 2009)

BlackCatBone said:


> You are going to see the 390 I promise! I am not sure about the 346 yet. I opened the muffler and it really cuts great. Aww hell who am I kidding I've already bought black coils for both of them!



It is addictive for sure. Opened up a lot of eyes with ported Huskies this past weekend at the PNW GTG. Many Stihlheads left scrathing their heads.

I had a brand new ported 372xpw, that was the primary culprit. It ripped through seasoned hardwood with an 8 pin and a 32" semi skip chain.


----------



## BlackCatBone (May 21, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> It is addictive for sure. Opened up a lot of eyes with ported Huskies this past weekend at the PNW GTG. Many Stihlheads left scrathing their heads.
> 
> I had a brand new ported 372xpw, that was the primary culprit. It ripped through seasoned hardwood with an 8 pin and a 32" semi skip chain.



Sounds awesome! You don't by chance have any 390 videos to spring my check writing hand into action?


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 21, 2009)

Tree Sling'r said:


> It is addictive for sure. Opened up a lot of eyes with ported Huskies this past weekend at the PNW GTG. Many Stihlheads left scrathing their heads.
> 
> I had a brand new ported 372xpw, that was the primary culprit. It ripped through seasoned hardwood with an 8 pin and a 32" semi skip chain.


Yup Jashas 372 wrecked my Stihl allegiance I also ran his ported 460 but the smoothness of the husky what did it for me.


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2009)

Is there much difference between the 385 and 390 besides P&C?


----------



## BlackCatBone (May 21, 2009)

I believe the clutch is a bit different on the 390.


----------



## blsnelling (May 21, 2009)

BlackCatBone said:


> I believe the clutch is a bit different on the 390.



Basically the same saw though, right?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (May 21, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Is there much difference between the 385 and 390 besides P&C?



Powerwise, no Brad.


----------



## Woodie (May 21, 2009)

litefoot said:


> Clocks only turn 1 RPM.



Yeah, but they gotta lot a torque...



.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 21, 2009)

Woodie said:


> Yeah, but they gotta lot a torque...
> 
> 
> 
> .



Your clock quit ticking long ago......:crazy1:


----------



## Woodie (May 21, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Your clock quit ticking long ago......:crazy1:




Whereas yours is going strong. (Given the number of times me and Book and Bio have cleaned it.)

Now go away...you're bothering people...


.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 21, 2009)

Woodie said:


> Whereas yours is going strong. (Given the number of times me and Book and Bio have cleaned it.)
> 
> Now go away...you're bothering people...
> 
> ...



You boys can't even clean the poo out of your panties, much less clean a Stihl man's clock...

And I bet these guys would rather hear me than your barking nonsense anyday.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 21, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> You boys can't even clean the poo out of your panties, much less clean a Stihl man's clock...
> 
> And I bet these guys would rather hear me than your barking nonsense anyday.


They fixed this Stihl mans clock Its gonna run smoooth now


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 21, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> They fixed this Stihl mans clock Its gonna run smoooth now



LOL, they do run good. I'm not trading my 044 or 460 for a 372 though.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 21, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, they do run good. I'm not trading my 044 or 460 for a 372 though.


Keeping my 044 and 066 but the 460 going bye bye.


----------



## Saw Bones (May 21, 2009)

Mo Wood said:


> Iam thinkin dolmar 5100 i can buy it now for $380 what do you guy's think



Great price for a great saw. they run $425 around here.


----------



## SawTroll (May 21, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> 026/260



Outdated BS - sorry, but the 346xp is way better, and the winner of the 50cc contest.

The somewhat distant runner-up is the 5100S, no Stihl is even close in that class......


----------



## Tzed250 (May 21, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Outdated BS - sorry, but the 346xp is way better, and the *winner of the 50cc contest*.
> 
> The somewhat distant runner-up is the 5100S, no Stihl is even close in that class......



What about the 2153???


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 21, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Outdated BS - sorry, but the 346xp is way better, and the winner of the 50cc contest.
> 
> The somewhat distant runner-up is the 5100S, no Stihl is even close in that class......



Might be in your opinion and the last time I checked your opinions didn't buy my saws.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 21, 2009)

I love the wifes 260 pro. Ive ran the 346 nice but very different saw from the 260.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 21, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> I love the wifes 260 pro. Ive ran the 346 nice but very different saw from the 260.



The 260 can be just as quick if not quicker, it's a better built saw imo also.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 21, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Might be in your opinion and the last time I checked your opinions didn't buy my saws.



:agree2: Hey thats the truth man! 260 is not my favorite either but if its yours than thats your opinion! When it comes down to it if we all liked the same saw it would be pretty boring!


----------



## 04ultra (May 21, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Outdated BS - sorry, but the 346xp is way better, and the winner of the 50cc contest.
> 
> The somewhat distant runner-up is the 5100S, no Stihl is even close in that class......




As a owner of the 2153 and have plenty of tank's through it Im not seeing this ...........May I need to spend the money to mod it too see what your talking about .......I'll stick with the 5100 .....It needs no modding ....





.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (May 21, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> might be in your opinion and the last time i checked your opinions didn't buy my saws.



oooooooooooh!!!!


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 21, 2009)

04ultra said:


> As a owner of the 2153 and have plenty of tank's through it Im not seeing this ...........May I need to spend the money to mod it too see what your talking about .......I'll stick with the 5100 .....It needs no modding ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:agree2: I really like my 5100! awesome torque and it handles real nice for me, I have heard the 346 handles better but I have no complaints with my 5100!


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (May 21, 2009)

Word up chopper!


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 21, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> Word up chopper!


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (May 21, 2009)

Happy Hour at the Dolmar Bar!!!!!!!


----------



## SwampBuck (May 21, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Outdated BS - sorry, but the 346xp is way better, and the winner of the 50cc contest.
> 
> The somewhat distant runner-up is the 5100S, no Stihl is even close in that class......



Hey Troll, are you feelin all right? Did you bump your head? The 5100 a distant runner-up? Come on now, I know everybody has their opinions, but give credit were credit is due!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 21, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> The 260 can be just as quick if not quicker, it's a better built saw imo also.


Didnt say i liked the 346 better its just a different saw. I prefer the 260 myself. The 260 pro in my house is the wife's precious I have only ran it a few times. I very rarely run anything under 70cc unless Im in a tree. I would also add is a pretty un biased opinion as Im swicthing my go to saw fromStihl to husky but the 346 is nice but I still like the 260 over the 346.


----------



## windthrown (May 21, 2009)

SwampBuck said:


> Hey Troll, are you feelin all right? Did you bump your head? The 5100 a distant runner-up? Come on now, I know everybody has their opinions, but give credit were credit is due!!



Hey, the Troll has a 5100s (or rather, his deceased wife's) and he has a 346xp/NE. I think he is more than qualified to make that stement about the 50cc saw class. If it were my wife that passed away, I would be bonkers myself. 

So why don't YOU give the Troll some credit, eh?


----------



## SwampBuck (May 21, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Hey, the Troll has a 5100s (or rather, his deceased wife's) and he has a 346xp/NE. I think he is more than qualified to make that stement about the 50cc saw class. If it were my wife that passed away, I would be bonkers myself.
> 
> So why don't YOU give the Troll some credit, eh?



All right, point taken. Next round's on me!


----------



## 04ultra (May 21, 2009)

windthrown said:


> Hey, the Troll has a 5100s (or rather, his deceased wife's) and he has a 346xp/NE. I think he is more than qualified to make that stement about the 50cc saw class. If it were my wife that passed away, I would be bonkers myself.
> 
> So why don't YOU give the Troll some credit, eh?



Has he ever used either saw??? .....Last I heard they weren't even broke in yet .....



Btw ....*I have both the 2153 and 5100 ...Make mine a 5100*...


.


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 21, 2009)

04ultra said:


> Has he ever used either saw??? .....Last I heard they weren't even broke in yet .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Good point!


----------



## Woodie (May 22, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> What about the 2153???



*YEAH!!*

i


----------



## Smokerr (May 22, 2009)

041fboss said:


> Thought so.....361 is the baddest saw from 50cc to 59.0cc swweeeettt



So, what you are saying is that a Ford 302 would be in the same class as a 358.

That's absurdly ridiculous. Reminds me of Bushes compassionate conservatism. Sheese. Dumb Dumb dumb. You are just making stupid noise. Only good thing is you at least own a good saw. Maybe there is hope. 

50CC class is close to 50cc. If you want to call it 49 to 51, that's fine. 

Realistically you will find there is a 55CC class saw between the 50 and the 59.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 23, 2009)

windthrown said:


> I have degenerated disks in L4/L5 and L5/S1. Bilateral sciatica. Some days are better than others. I do not know how many Rx drugs later, I screwed up my gut from too many NSAIDs. Several MRIs and 13 doctors later, NO SURGERY (I refused to have spinal fusion), years of physical therapy and a lot of screaming insurance comanies threatening to cut me off, I can still walk and cut wood with my saws.
> 
> I can run the 361 all day. I could only run my 460 for two hours tops. I have a two hour limit on the 044 as well, though it is lighter than the 460 was. I need to replace the AV bumpers on it, as they are getting stiff. I suppose I should look at selling my 044 and getting a 372 or a 441. The real limiter is usually my tendonitis, not my back. AV is my friend. As are ice, and the hot tub, back and arm braces, and some luck.



Honestly, I didn't notice much difference in weight between the 361 and 044, with 20" on both, myself! But yes, I am noticing the 046 isn't as much fun as it was two years ago!!!
And yeah, the 'tabs, are taking there toll on me as well!




Tree Sling'r said:


> I would take a modded 357 over a modded 361 anyday.
> 
> Matter of fact I am modding another 357 as we speak.



Thanks for the honest answer!



fredmc said:


> I don't know if anyone really cares, but.... I have run 359's 360's 357's 372's 6400's 7900's the list goes on. There are two saws in my mind that rock this category: 262 xp which is really out of the category and the Dolmar 115. I have a woods ported 115i that has felt better and outcut any of the newer saws even the new 5100. I'm sold on that model and they're cheap.



I am a HUGE fan of the 262, but they are old, hard to find and not without their problems! Coils being number one and small bar mount number two.
I have also heard good things about the 115si and 116si. But they are not all that common either.


----------



## B_Turner (May 23, 2009)

I have an older 026, a 5100 and now a 346NE (all stock).

The 026 has been a good saw for maybe the last 14 yrs or so, but is a little more tired than it was.

The 5100 is much smoother and stronger than the 026, but I have never warmed up to the feel of it esp the slow return to idle. AV good, but the saw always felt a bit clubby. (Now the 7900 I love.)

I am really liking the 346, which is waking up a little each tank. Nimble and well balance with explosive response.

If I was pulling an 18 inch bar buried all day the 5100 is probably the stronger of the two (I would rather use a bigger saw anyway for that). But for up close trimming and small bar work -- say up to 12 inches diameter -- the 346 is by far my favorite now of the three. It's a nice refined little package and the eager power makes me grin. (I think the silver side cover looks stupid, though.)

I generally don't run anything smaller than my 7900s, but I look for excuses to run the 346 - a little shredder with a 16 inch bar and 3/8 square. AIr filter seems to stay very clean, and it cuts a lot of wood on a tank while smoking and smelling less than any other saw I own even for it's size. I didn't think I'd use the compression release, but it makes starting it absolutely effortless so I find myself using it. It is a bit louder than the other two saws of it's size,but since it's so small it's not an issue. (My redmax 3200 (32cc) sounds a little like a weedwacker when I run them back to back.)

I even bought a carving bar and run 1/4 pitch chain on it partly to find more excuses to run it. Never did that with my 026 or 5100.

I bought it out of curiousity and because the dealer gave me a good deal, and now I am really glad I did.


----------



## Stihl Does It (May 23, 2009)

DCS520i


----------



## fredmc (May 26, 2009)

Stihl Does It said:


> DCS520i



100%:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 26, 2009)

I have a 346XP OE and now a 254XP. 254 has become my main firewood saw...absolutely love it. She's been beaten but runs very well...I'd like to see what she does next to a 5100. Definately faster than the 346 in anything over 10".


----------



## peter399 (May 26, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> The ported 026/260s need more gas, try one with a 044 carb.



2K, one must admire you for never giving up a hopeless case


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 26, 2009)

peter399 said:


> 2K, one must admire you for never giving up a hopeless case



I'll never give up on you, even though you are one of the biggest losers here, a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes. Keep trying and pack as many nuts as your mouth will hold.


----------



## Woodie (May 26, 2009)

peter399 said:


> 2K, one must admire you for never giving up a hopeless case



2K is the St. Jude of the 260.

.


----------



## cmarti (May 26, 2009)

041fboss said:


> thanks....ill keep my 59 cc saw in the 50cc class then...not 60cc....so by that rule of someone.. the 440 and 361 are in the same class....not



I ignore your reality and substitute my own:dunno:


----------



## SawTroll (May 26, 2009)

Stihl Does It said:


> DCS520i



How could a detuned version of an outdated design be the best?


----------



## mowoodchopper (May 26, 2009)

B_Turner said:


> I have an older 026, a 5100 and now a 346NE (all stock).
> 
> The 026 has been a good saw for maybe the last 14 yrs or so, but is a little more tired than it was.
> 
> ...





 Nice honest opinion, no BS


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 26, 2009)

Everything B Turner said is spot on. The 260 is a light well built saw, but it is dated. I never warmed up to the 5100 for the exact same reasons Turner listed. The 346 is light, powerful and well built. 

The best 50cc saw on the market, is the 346xp.


----------



## SawTroll (May 26, 2009)

*Andyshine*

:agree2: ...no doubt about that!

I like the 5100S as well, it is just that it feels more like the MS361 for handling, but not for power......

It is no coinsidence that the 346 and 361 is highlighted in red in my sig, they are the perfect combo in my (relatively small) wood. 

The others are there for more or less special reasons, but I could well have managed with just the 5100SH that some AS members "spoke" Witchy into (I was curious as well) - lots of fun here back then......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Evan (May 26, 2009)

my 026 mag II







this thing plows down 60cc saws


----------



## jmcg (May 26, 2009)

I'll get back to you on this, but I have a suspicion of what it will be.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 17, 2009)

*holy crap!*



2000ssm6 said:


> I can assure you without a doubt, a echo is not the best 50cc saw in the world.



we agree on something!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 18, 2009)

B_Turner said:


> ...
> 
> I am really liking the 346, which is waking up a little each tank. Nimble and well balance with explosive response. ....



That is the NE346xp in a "nutshell" - nimble and "explosive".....

It is not the best-looking saw out there, but that is easy to forgive!


----------



## jmcg (Jun 18, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> That is the NE346xp in a "nutshell" - nimble and "explosive".....
> 
> It is not the best-looking saw out there, but that is easy to forgive!



Say what?
She be gorgeous.


----------



## Kansas (Jun 18, 2009)

Mo Wood said:


> Iam thinkin dolmar 5100 i can buy it now for $380 what do you guy's think



Thats the million dollar weekly question around here hehehe!

I cant say anything about The Dolmar dont know anything what so ever but I do know wouldnt trade my NE346 for 10 of them (maybe to resell but I would buy another 346) fwtw and not saying anything bad about the 5100 the 346 cost a little bit more money is what I do know. 

Kansas


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 18, 2009)

Kansas said:


> Thats the million dollar weekly question around here hehehe!
> 
> I cant say anything about The Dolmar dont know anything what so ever but I do know wouldnt trade my NE346 for 10 of them (maybe to resell but I would buy another 346) fwtw and not saying anything bad about the 5100 the 346 cost a little bit more money is what I do know.
> 
> Kansas



The 346xp is well worth the price difference, unless you are just bucking delivered logs in the yard.


----------



## Kansas (Jun 18, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> The 346xp is well worth the price difference, unless you are just bucking delivered logs in the yard.



Agreed some of the best money I ever spent about equal in value to my beloved 372. 

I use the 346 anymore to fell and the 372 to buck hows that for using your back haha!

Kansas


----------



## Mo Wood (Jun 18, 2009)

*sounds like the 346 is the best 50cc in the world*

how much $$$$$$ are they and whats the difference in the models ne an xp thanks ..... No mo stihl


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 18, 2009)

NE is new edition = 50cc
OE is old edition = 45cc

Both are XP series saws.


----------



## joatmon (Jun 18, 2009)

*346XP - Wow!*

I just ran my Slingerized 346XP and that thing is a light saber. No other word(s) describes it better.

Thanks Jasha,

ole joat


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 18, 2009)

joatmon said:


> I just ran my Slingerized 346XP and that thing is a light saber. No other word(s) describes it better.
> 
> Thanks Jasha,
> 
> ole joat


Jasha tunes a nice saw love m 372xpw he did for me. Ive ran the 346xp but I'm actually looking to add a second ms 260 to the family for my little saw may have to send it to Jasha tho for a warm over:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Kansas (Jun 19, 2009)

Mo Wood said:


> how much $$$$$$ are they and whats the difference in the models ne an xp thanks ..... No mo stihl



XP is the Husky pro line. There may be a W or a G following that meaning either full wrap or heated handles. hth

Kansas


----------



## fredmc (Jun 19, 2009)

Kansas said:


> XP is the Husky pro line. There may be a W or a G following that meaning either full wrap or heated handles. hth
> 
> Kansas



If the 346 is put together like the 357 and 359 I just built, I wouldn't spend the money. As far a build quality goes I think the Dolmars are superior. There isn't a manufactured saw out there that I wouldn't tear down first and loctite everything, especially retaining compound in the main bearing races. I found that the newer 357/359 husky's even use coarse threaded self tappers as case bolts!?! WTF


----------



## Kansas (Jun 19, 2009)

fredmc said:


> If the 346 is put together like the 357 and 359 I just built, I wouldn't spend the money. As far a build quality goes I think the Dolmars are superior. There isn't a manufactured saw out there that I wouldn't tear down first and loctite everything, especially retaining compound in the main bearing races. I found that the newer 357/359 husky's even use coarse threaded self tappers as case bolts!?! WTF



Well I dont why you are asking me all this but my answer is like this: I have never even seen a Dolmar however I have run Husky Pro saws since 2001 and have never once had anything come loose or had to do anything repair wise to any of them and no bolts have ever come loose etc so I have no reason to question or know the bolt pitch or type. 

Fact is I expect my 346 to continue that trend no matter what the thread pitch is on the fasteners. I am quite sure Husqvarna knows more about what it takes to keep a saw together than you or me I trust their judgement. 

I personally wouldnt tear a new saw down for any reason but everybody has different ideas to each his own! I hear the main bearing races are a problem on some Dolmars so thats probly a good thing you do that to yours whatever it takes to get some use out of it. 

Kansas


----------



## fredmc (Jun 19, 2009)

Kansas said:


> Well I dont why you are asking me all this but my answer is like this: I have never even seen a Dolmar however I have run Husky Pro saws since 2001 and have never once had anything come loose or had to do anything repair wise to any of them and no bolts have ever come loose etc so I have no reason to question or know the bolt pitch or type.
> 
> Fact is I expect my 346 to continue that trend no matter what the thread pitch is on the fasteners. I am quite sure Husqvarna knows more about what it takes to keep a saw together than you or me I trust their judgement.
> 
> ...


I've seen more spun bearings on husky's than dolmar and stihl combined. Even husky's new x torq motors are a chinese/japanese design. I have a feeling the coarse threaded bolts came from husky being in bed with poulan/zenoah. I think husky is going the same route as stihl on their lower end saws. To take a 455 rancher apart is similar to disassembling a poulan/crapsman. Husky has a good name so does stihl, don't buy their products blindly based on brand loyalty. I like the 346 and the 357/359 But based on build quality alone I wouldn't cough up the money for a new one.


----------



## Kansas (Jun 19, 2009)

fredmc said:


> I've seen more spun bearings on husky's than dolmar and stihl combined. Even husky's new x torq motors are a chinese/japanese design. I have a feeling the coarse threaded bolts came from husky being in bed with poulan/zenoah. I think husky is going the same route as stihl on their lower end saws. To take a 455 rancher apart is similar to disassembling a poulan/crapsman. Husky has a good name so does stihl, don't buy their products blindly based on brand loyalty. I like the 346 and the 357/359 But based on build quality alone I wouldn't cough up the money for a new one.



I dont repair small engines so really have no qualifications in that field I cant comment on the Jap/Chineese design you refer to I hope Husky Pro saws are still made in Sweden is all I can say there the home owner grade box store variety may very well be dont know I wouldnt buy one anyway but thats me.

I do however know quite a bit about fasteners. Possibly an explaination that works for ya is this fyi a course thread bolt will take a higher torque and hold bigger loads than a fine thread bolt however there is a difference in how they hold torque, a fine thread bolt will hold its torque easier simply because it has more thread per inch in the hole.but there isnt as much bearing surface in the threads to give them a lot of strength. Plastic and magnesium cases would be soft material compared to steel so they would almost have to have course threaded fasteners fwtw.

Kansas


----------



## fredmc (Jun 19, 2009)

Kansas said:


> I dont repair small engines so really have no qualifications in that field I cant comment on the Jap/Chineese design you refer to I hope Husky Pro saws are still made in Sweden is all I can say there the home owner grade box store variety may very well be dont know I wouldnt buy one anyway but thats me.
> 
> I do however know quite a bit about fasteners. Possibly an explaination that works for ya is this fyi a course thread bolt will take a higher torque and hold bigger loads than a fine thread bolt however there is a difference in how they hold torque, a fine thread bolt will hold its torque easier simply because it has more thread per inch in the hole.but there isnt as much bearing surface in the threads to give them a lot of strength. Plastic and magnesium cases would be soft material compared to steel so they would almost have to have course threaded fasteners fwtw.
> 
> Kansas



Oh I agree with you as far as torque load goes. These are coarse thread self tappers. The pilot holes aren't tapped on the cases you just run the self tapper in and that's it. And when I'm talking lower end the smaller xp's fit that category 346 xp 357xp. I hope the good saws are made in Sweden too well at least assembled there.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 19, 2009)

Fred, just buy a Stihl and be done with it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 19, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Fred, just buy a Stihl and be done with it.



Lol. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## fredmc (Jun 19, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Fred, just buy a Stihl and be done with it.



blah!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Saw Bones (Jun 19, 2009)

Mo Wood said:


> Iam thinkin dolmar 5100 i can buy it now for $380 what do you guy's think



If you can buy a brand new 5100 for $380 you cant beat it. Jump on it.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey, I've got several Huskies now, and more coming! You could at least own one newer Stihl. You just never know, you may like it, just like I do my Huskies


----------



## fredmc (Jun 19, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hey, I've got several Huskies now, and more coming! You could at least own one newer Stihl. You just never know, you may like it, just like I do my Huskies



yeah we'll see I always wanted a new weed eater


----------



## Kansas (Jun 19, 2009)

Fred, just out of curiosity now its been mentioned just how exactly does Dolmar assemble of their cases whats the process just for the hell of it also id like to know and what type fasteners do they use and why? 

Also what is the advantage of their process over another brand say Husky or Stihl in real production terms etc not personal opinion? 

Kansas


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 19, 2009)

fredmc said:


> yeah we'll see I always wanted a new weed eater



They say Echo's the name in those Seriously. Might check out what Redmax has too. Wait a minute...I was trying to talk you into buying a Stihl and here I am trying to talk you out of it:greenchainsaw:


----------



## fredmc (Jun 19, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> They say Echo's the name in those Seriously. Might check out what Redmax has too. Wait a minute...I was trying to talk you into buying a Stihl and here I am trying to talk you out of it:greenchainsaw:



I almost kept the one 360 I sent. Is that close enough?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 19, 2009)

fredmc said:


> I almost kept the one 360 I sent. Is that close enough?



You should have. I just pulled the last one apart and the jug and crank on it was good too.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 19, 2009)

fredmc said:


> blah!!!:greenchainsaw:



You just stay busy finding me a Stihl for this pos husky I have here. It looks so out of place, the Stihls are wanting to beat it up.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Jun 19, 2009)

CT's future pop-up/piped 5100 will make the World "Champnichip" victory stand fo show:greenchainsaw:

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i701.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid701.photobucket.com/albums/ww11/CHEVYTOWN/VIDS/Area51-2.flv">


----------

